# Maybe IAP can help me (LONG)



## RAdams (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had a problem pretty much all of my life. Now that I am in my mid 30's, it has become an even larger problem. 

I am what you would label "Skinny fat". In a lifelong attempt to gain any weight at all, I have loaded my body with whatever junk food i could reach. Because of this, my digestive system is about half fried, I am sure my cholesterol levels are sky high, as well as blood pressure, etc. etc. I also think i might be anemic (sp)... If i miss a meal, it makes me feel very very ill until I eat. I get by on ALOT of Mt. Dew and T.V. dinners, nachos, junk like that just to sustain. 

I have tried as many weight gain diets as most fat people have tried weight loss diets... maybe more. I have carried bags of cooked hamburger and rice, constantly snacking on it. I have taken amino acids, and whey protein, and weight gain shakes. I have done excruciating workout regimens, weight lifting, you name it. NOTHING HAS WORKED... 

To add to my frustration, I am a Muscle and Fitness magazine fan. There are tons of supplements that promise to add size but I am so poor, I can barely afford the magazine, let alone a host of pills and powders that won't work anyway. 

I have even tried to get sponsored by the supplement companies. Thinking maybe they could use my before and after pics in trade for the supplements, but naturally there are tons of people that will send before and afer pics for free. 

To give you an idea of how skinny I am..... I am right at 6 feet tall. The most i have ever weighed was 152 Lbs. I currently weight between 135 and 140 Lbs. Every graph thingy I have looked at says I am underweight for my age and height. 

So what i am asking for::: If anyone knows a surefire way to gain some mass that doesn't cost hundreds of dollars, I am all ears. I have even considered going to the doctor to ask for Anabolics or HGH, but fear the cost of such meds would be out of my reach. I am so sick of being skinny, I would be willing to try just about anything, Heck, I have tried just about everything already anyway...


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 19, 2010)

You should see a nutritionist or Dr and discuss with them.  What you have been doing does not sound healthy at all.

I wouldn't worry about your weight (the number).  Focus on eating healthy according to a food guide.  This is Canada's version but I'm sure the US has something similar.  http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-aliment/index-eng.php


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I get by on ALOT of Mt. Dew and T.V. dinners, nachos, junk like that just to sustain.......
> 
> .............but I am so poor, I can barely afford.......... .


 
Contrary to popular myth, good healthy food is cheaper than junk food.:wink:
Until recently you were a smoker ( heavy?) which supresses hunger and ruins your taste, which in turn makes you want to eat the junk with its added salt, sugars, preservatives, E numbers, artificial flavourants, etc etc.
Ditch the crap, save some money and with a reasonable amount of exercise your body will find it's natural weight. Don't pump your body full of even more chemicals in an attempt to gain weight.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with Jamie.  Don't about if you look like one of the people in Muscle and Fitness or not, worry about your general health and diet.  Ben Franklin once said that moderation in all things is the key to success and I believe he is right.  Go to a nutritionist and or get a good book on nutrition and change to a balanced diet with LOTS of vegtables and fish, get plenty of exercise and you will acheive the body weight and build that is right for you.  The heck with what anybody else thinks about what you look like, live your life for you, it's the only one you're gonna get and beleive me, it won't last forever.

Jim Smith


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 19, 2010)

You are you and you were created that way for a reason.  

I completely understand about the money and not knowing the exact costs of anything anymore.  Do you have insurance? If you do take advantage of it and go to the DR. to get more info on what you can do to increase your weight but listen,  the foods your eating right now are not good for your insides.  you may have a higher metabolism and can burn right through that stuff but, 1 the grease and cholesterol not good for the system, 2 your gallbladder is going insane right now.

Some thing you can try along with a good balanced diet is a product called ensure.  It is a liquid shake that has higher amounts of all essential vitamins.  I would always drink 3 or 4 cans of the stuff the night before and the day of a football game high-school and college so I could have energy to burn off.  No it is not an energy drink but a protein shake.

Remember the magazine is fake and all they use is Photoshop.  be proud of yourself and who you are.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron why not take advantage of the way you are built? Why change it? What is it you want to do that someone of your size cannot do? I for one think I would like to have your problem with weight I have the opposite you eat a donut Ill gain the weight. I think if you do some working out and eat healthy you may not gain much weight but you will be in better shape. I can tell you this because I am in shape, round is a shape right?


----------



## tim self (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron there was a time my captain called me in his office to ask me if I was having financial trouble.  Bottom line he thought I wasn't eating right cause I was so skinny.  Was that way for YEARS.  I also tried everything I could from eating unhealthy to lifting weights.  I didn't gain weight till my mid to late 40's.  I wish I could be there again!  My stepson is 6-4 and 160 or so.  10 yrs ago was only 135.


----------



## Parson (Jul 19, 2010)

You need a gym my friend. Three times a week with a focus on building up your muscles will put on far more weight than junk food. Muscle is simply heavier than fat. If you do this, your body will be starving for those supplements you've been taking and they'll do you some good.

Also note that you are in your 30's and your metabolism will decrease over time with age and you WILL put on weight... just not good weight. So the gym is the best way to put it on and keep it on in a healthy way.

You know, I've battled my weight since I was 12 years old... always being a little fat and never being able to get it off and keep it off. I wish we could swap bodies for six months and see if we wanted to switch back or not.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron, it sounds like you've gotten some good advice from several others already.  I really can't offer anything other than what's been said.  I'm about the same age as you and I used to be the same way.  115 all through high school, well into my 20's.  Managed to get up to 135 by the time I met my wife.  I had two things lead to a tremendous weight gain:

One, I quit smoking.  Cold turkey.  Gobbled up Starburst candy like they were going out of business for about a month.  Best thing I ever did (quitting, not eating Starburst).

Two, (only slightly sarcastic) was pregnancy.  My wife gave birth to our son in January of 2008.  My daughter was born in December last year.  Heard of sympathy weight?  Oh yeah, buddy, that was me.  Shot up to over 180. :redface:  Now I'm trying to figure out how to go back down a bit.

I'm not suggesting that you go get pregnant:wink:, just trying to lighten things up a bit...


----------



## randyrls (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron;   I'll give you 40 pounds of my weight.    I've been trying to lose them for years.

Look around locally,  there are health care clinics that can screen you for metabolic problems.  Some are free or very low cost.

Check in with a doctor.  Simple blood tests can determine if anything is wrong or if you are just naturally a bean pole.

PS.  When I was in my late teens, I had a medical condition that allowed me to eat anything I wanted and not gain weight.  My favorite meal back then was two Big Macs, two large orders of fries, and two large Cokes.   

But now I have to watch how much I eat... :frown:


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron - You are looking to answer the wrong question.  You first need to address the health question...Are you healthy? Eating poorly does not always translate into poor health. Find a health fair or free clinic in your area.  Get your blood pressure and cholesterol/triglycerides checked. Try to give blood.  The Red Cross does a great screening for health issues.  If they find a problem, they don't want your blood! They can tell you instantly whether or not you are anemic.

Next, quit worrying about your height and weight.  *That's ego whispering in your brain.* I, too, wish I were 6'2, 180 pounds, blue eyes, blond hair, ripped and rich.  Since I'm not, I've learned to like what and who I am.

Just so you know that you are not alone, I'm 5'10" 135# at 58.  And healthy as can be!  I can't buy a sick day off from work!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron,
   I am the same way. The term for this disorder is "ectomorph". Many people dont understand that we dont like to be called skinny like heavy people dont like to be called fat. The worst part is, nobody would believe that it is harder for us to gain weight than it is to lose because while heavy people could watch what they eat and exercise, we cant over eat as we will make ourselves sick.

Under a year ago I was trying everything possible to gain weight, then I went to bodybuilder.com where there are tons of people like us and got a ton of positive feedback.

I was 5'7" 128 lbs. and now I am 152 lbs.. 

So since it is hard for us to gain, I came up with a plan that takes all feedback I got and combined it to work for me. Heres what I do:

First:  If you have access to a gym use it 3 days a week, take a 1 day brake in between days to allow for your muscles to heal.

Second:  Take a multi-vitamin! If you look at the ingredients in any weight gainer, you will see its the same stuff just marketed under an expensive unnecessary brand.

(If you are working out, try: Animal M-Stak http://www.animalpak.com/html/sections.cfm?ID=9  read up on it first, it seems to help for me as it works as a safe alternative to anabolic steroids and HGH). You can purchase it hear: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/univ/animalmethoxy.html
(NOTE:  If you dont want the added energy, skip the red capsule)!

Third:  Eat breakfast! I never used to and I wasnt hungry the rest of the day, now I eat breakfast and im starving all day able to eat.

Fourth:  Set an alarm for every 2-3 hours and when it goes off, eat something such as a can of tuna or other high protien low sugar food. I like to just open a can or two of tuna and just mix Italian dressing or hot sauce in it and eat it like that or with crackers.

Fifth:  Eat fruit to keep you regular and to provide certain vitamins you arent getting such as bananas for the essential B vitamins and the potassium for healthier bones.

Finally: Try 1 milkshake 1-3 times a day. I am unable to drink milk due to lactose intolerance so I cant. I will use lactaid milk though.


Let me know how this works out for you or if you have any questions..

BY THE WAY, I AM NOT A MEDICAL DOCTOR OR A NUTRITIONIST! i AM JUST STATING WHAT HELPED ME..

Brian


----------



## Tanner (Jul 19, 2010)

Everyone has great advice here.  Exercising and eating good are the main ingredients in gaining quality weight.  I went into Boot Camp at 6' 150 pounds.  After AIT, four months later I weighed 172 pounds.  I remember my drill Sergeant saying it looked like I was growing out of my uniform.  All I did was workout with heavy weights three times per week.  I stuck with the basics, bench press, squats, shoulder press, curls and rows.  I also ate good quality food with lots of milk.  I added Met Rx protein shakes in between meals to help keep the weight on.  To this day I still work out three times per week and still drink met Rx protein shakes for breakfast with Ruby Reds and Delicious Greens powders mixed in with six frozen strawberries.  When I couldn't afford a gym I did pushups and sit-ups twice a day along with dips between chairs and used pails of sand for curls and light squats.  Lots of places on line that teach what to do if you don't have access to a gym.  Today I'm 52, 6' and 192 pounds.  

This isn't a quick fix, make it a lifestyle change and it will happen.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2010)

As an RN I think that you should address your nutrition.  It sounds like you are not eating healthy foods.  You should concentrate on fruits, vegetables, and protein like chicken and fish. Use olive oil and spices to make it taste good.  Junk food is empty calories and do you no good.  You should have your cholesterol and blood sugar checked, you might try a public health clinic.  It sounds like you aren't getting enough good calories to sustain your body's needs. You may just be a lean person, but you can still be healthier in your food choices so that as you age you won't have health issues.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron, you need WEIGHTGAINER 2000!!! Look what it did to Cartman. He gained like 150lbs.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 19, 2010)

Ron, don't risk your health on steroids and crap, do like Cindy and some other suggested, there might be a health fair or something with in driving distance, they usually do stuff like blood glucose levels and blood pressure, and some times for a reasonable charge and some times free will do a blood test to check Cholesterol and Triglycerides. Then see what gives. a nutritionist is kind of expensive, but mayhaps there is one you can get hooked up with on line, I don't know, What I do know is after 3 heart attacks and a triple bypass in 02, and probably some more stints next week, I wish I had paid closer attention to my health when I was your age. The diet you're trying will kill you, Some one even suggested trying to give blood, and they will tell you if there is something wrong with you especially if you are anemic. the sad thing is it's more expensive to eat healthy stuff like fresh veggies and fruit, and good stuff like fish(not counting Catfish) good chicken and low fat meats, but in the long run, it's worth it, some places have farmers markets and some flea markets you can get decent veggies and fruits with out selling a kidney. Try your nearest Public Health office they may help you for free.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 19, 2010)

Some of this stuff i have already changed. I don't eat catfish, or pork, or most seafoods, so those proteins are out of the question.

I use lean ground turkey with my nachos and such, and try to eat veggies and fruit but it is expensive. Don't get me wrong, I am somewhat healthy. I can work all day and i have suprising strength, so i am not sickly by any means. I am just sick of trying so hard with zero results. I will look into the things mentioned and see where it leads. I saw some stuff that they give to African kids for gaining weight.. I dont remember what it was called, but they said it makes all the difference for these kids.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2010)

you can get vegetables and fruits for less expense at Farmer's Markets. You shouldn't use a product that is meant for malnourished African children-it could damage your liver and kidneys.  There are many reasons that you could be thin besides genetics.  You could have parasites, be pre-diabetic or hypoglycemic all of which could cause you to not gain weight.
Please send a health care professional and make sure that whatever you do will not cause you, your heart or your organs serious damage.  There is nothing wrong with being thin as long as you are healthy.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 19, 2010)

Be checked by a Dr.  If there is no medical problem, eat healthy and don't worry about.  I was skinny until I hit 40, than I started gaining some.  At 66 I have to watch it some or I get too heavy for my height.  But, I don't really have to worry about getting fat.  I'd sure rather be on the thin side than always be trying to lose weight.  I eat a lot of fruit and veggies, and got to admit I have a sweet tooth that seems to get stronger as I get older.  I am fortunate in that I seldom drink pop/soda.  Just doesn't appeal to me much.  Have to watch the beer in the summer time though...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 20, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I have had a problem pretty much all of my life. Now that I am in my mid 30's, it has become an even larger problem.
> 
> I am what you would label "Skinny fat". In a lifelong attempt to gain any weight at all, I have loaded my body with whatever junk food i could reach. Because of this, my digestive system is about half fried, I am sure my cholesterol levels are sky high, as well as blood pressure, etc. etc. I also think i might be anemic (sp)... If i miss a meal, it makes me feel very very ill until I eat. I get by on ALOT of Mt. Dew and T.V. dinners, nachos, junk like that just to sustain.
> 
> ...



Ron,
I agree with all who recommended a doctor's advice... you need to have your health evaluated.  You could have a number of problems that only a doctor's evaluation will detect... a low thyroid, diabetes... the feelings you get when you go without eating sounds suspiciously like my wife's reactions when her blood sugar gets too low.... 
Also, agree with all who said to junk the junk food and go to a healthier diet... a few years back, 18 as a matter of fact, the heaviest I had ever been was 155... I'm 6'1" (or close to it) and never got over that weight... I married my wife in 1992, she put me on a regular diet, regularly scheduled meals, good foods, etc.... inside of a year I gained 30 lbs... today my weight hovers around 185 to 195....


----------



## Nate Davey (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a strength coach at work.  When I started training with him I was 5'11" and about 145lbs.  He fixed my diet along The Zone line and told me to drink a gallon of whole milk a day.  I didn't drink that much milk, maybe 3 large glasses a day, but between the strength training, not body builder training, and the healthy diet I'm now 185lbs and significantly stronger in the functional lifts.  The strength training has secondary effects as it strengthened my posterior chain, hamstrings to traps, increased my appetite, and allows me to stand longer without tiring, say in front of a lathe.  I good qualified strength coach would get you a long ways.  Look for a powerlifting gym in your area.  It may seem intimidating, but the usually cost less to join and there aren't a bunch of beach muscle dudes checking themselves out in mirrors.  Just people interested in getting strong.  If you get bored check out www.70sbig.com or http//startingstrength.com.  Mark Rippetoe is who got me started.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah.... thanks for the advice. I think i will go with the DIY strength training and nutrition changes and see what happens. Just so we are on teh same page, The last time I was at a doctor was for bercitis (sp). The doctor stabbed me several times behind the kneecap with a very large needle. That was the closest I have ever been to hitting someone without actually doing it. I pulled my fist back to the fully cocked position and everything. He ALMOST went to sleep early that night! 

That was about 6 or 7 years ago. Before that, it would have been the Junior high school sports physical. Millions of people have changed their diets and exercise habits without first consulting a doctor, and i will have to be another. 

I am going to town tomorrow to look for a local farmers market. The closest one that i know of is an hour one way. 

I like tuna from a can pretty good, and it is cheap, so i think i will start by adding a couple of cans as snacks to my current diet. If i change my diet too much, my body freaks out and i get sick as a dog. I can't do the whole milk. For some reason over the last couple of years, I cannot handle milk. Ice cream is still ok, as is cheese, but no milk, which really sucks. 

For all of you who wish you could trade places with me, you should really rethink that thought. I have been physically ill more times than you can count, and i blame it on my size. Alot of mornings, the first 3 or 4 hours of the day is me being sick. When i can finally eat and keep it down, I start to feel better and by mid afternoon, I am fine like it never happened (other than the sore stomach muscles and horse voice). There is no see-saw. No getting it, or keeping it in range. It is a consuming struggle that never has a break or an end. I have to watch what i eat, or i get physically ill. I have to eat more in order to gain weight, but the stress of just digesting the extra food wipes me out. I hate to sound whiney, but i am desperate. I am just sick of trying i guess. I just dont want to end up on a liquid diet or some stupid crap.


----------



## CSue (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Ron, one of my dearest. And oldest friends has struggled with your 'problem'most of her life.  Best thing she did for herself was to decide she was grateful for her physical constitution.  Second thing she did was to eat good, balanced diet before she pigged out on junk food. There is a minimum weight for donating blood. We'd go out and she eat 2 Big Macs large fries. Large shake.  If her weight was still under, shed top it off with quart of buttermilk.

She found a way to just be happy with what she was born with.

But if you are having digestive problems you really should get some blood tests done.

And by the way, if you could remember to eat a dark chocolate Snickers for me about 2pm every day for me, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 21, 2010)

I could eat all around me and never put on any weight, high metabolism. I used to skip breakfast every morning because i felt sick. Don't mistake hunger pangs for a sick stomach like i did. I eat breakfast every morning now and eat a lot of protein enriched foods. It never really bothered me that i was skinny until a lad in work told me to go home and make a sandwich. Really peaved me off.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 21, 2010)

Ron, it sounds like you to help your immune system as well as including proper diet and excersize.  I'm a big advocate of helping the immune system as much as possible.  Here is a site that lists items to include in your diet to help improve the immune system and which foods have them.  

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t042500.asp


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor immune system is a killer. I've had one for a little over 6 months now due to a kidney transplant. It's getting a little better though. I have a constant runny nose. I never realized how bad it could get with a low immune system, until recently. Is nothing to take lightly, that's for sure.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 21, 2010)

Ron, I won't put my picture here. What I looked at 30 and what I look now. Cindy is right, I had to read pretty much most of the thread til i got to Cindy's comment. I am not a Dr., but been fortunate enough to have insurance and within last few yrs I have been to so many Dr.s that most people won't go in a life time. Not that i like to go & see them,although some look too unattractive to see. However i was going to suggest thins in line with Cindy's, if it is not hereditary then you have some health issue that needs to be addressed. One of which is HyperThyroidism and parathyroid problems. but only a Dr. can determine that. Plus, don't sit around and worry too much about your weight, wait til your our age then we'll talk. what you are doing now will get you after age 35 well into your 40's. Don't put those poisons into your body. I understand that you may be tight on the income, but there are ways to eat healthy on a tight budget and skip is right junk food cost you more in along run, because they create more addiction. If you need help Pm me and I explain.


----------



## Kalai (Jul 22, 2010)

I weigh 125 and I have weighed that much since high school, I drink only water flavored with lime and I do not eat junk food, I eat tons of grains and other good things, the only reason I do not gain weight is my high matabolism and the fact that I work so hard.
I do not get sick very often, in fact I do not remember the last time I got sick, the heavy lifting and hiking I do is hard and there is not many people that can keep up with me and many have been impressed that a guy my size can do what I can do.

Ron I think if you eat right and have a good streatching and exersize program you will feel and be a lot better, aloha.

Chris


----------



## aggromere (Jul 22, 2010)

some people are just thin.  Wish I was.  I can gain 10 pounds sleeping.  I don't know about the not gaining weight, but I would go to the doctor and get my blood sugar tested.  I had a friend that had low blood sugar problems and he was thin and had to eat frequenty.


----------

